# Librax and Lomotil



## kaykin75 (Mar 23, 2000)

Has anyone NOT had good results with these 2 drugs? I finally had enough of the "D" and went to my family doctor who prescribed these for me. It has been over a week now, with no relief. I mean, for 2 weeks I have had terrible "D".....just like water coming out. I am trying to get this under control so I can go back to college!!Keri W.diagnosed with IBS-D in 1995


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

If lomotil are those tiny white pills for D, I once got a prescription for them (ER) and it did not work.On the other hand I have taken librax in the past and it has worked; not under very stressful situations though. It has helped with the cramps.


----------



## lisa01 (Sep 24, 2001)

I have done Librax, Levbid/Levsin/Hysocyamine sulfate, (some of this may be redundent, sorry) Questran and Donnatal. Nothing helped with the pain.







I have also tried the Calcium suggested in the OTC forum, but I think I went to the other extreme (IBS/C) which scared me so I am afraid to even try and figure out a doseage. Probably not the best attitude BUT I do have my Imodium. Imodium is not the be all end all for me (still have pain) but the D is manageable, depending on what I eat. Hope you have better luck w/ these & find something what works for you.PEACE


----------



## lmccloughry (Jan 3, 2002)

I tried both of those drugs but so far Immodium has worked better than any prescription drugs with the exception of Lotronex which was like being a person without IBS. Heaven!Without Immodium I wouldn't make it to work in the morning.Hang in there.


----------



## Jayann (Jun 25, 2001)

I have tried Liberex, Levson, Levbid, and many others for spasms. Right now Donnatal is helping. As far as lomotil it is my miricle drug. I was taking 8 immodium at a time with no success. Now 2 lomoitl and i get some relief. With these drugs it is trial and error. Good Luck.


----------



## heather joy (Jul 30, 2000)

How much librax are you taking? If I take just 1 it doesn't do anything, however 2 taken every 6 hours along with a couple of immodium usually works for me.


----------



## kaykin75 (Mar 23, 2000)

I take one capsule 3 times daily and then with the Lomotil I take 1 tablet three times daily as needed. Still, 2 weeks later, I find no relief with any of these. *cries* I WANT MY LOTRONEX BACK!!!!!


----------



## Karl2001 (Jul 17, 2001)

Good Afternoon,I've used both. I know that Lomotil is supposed to be just like Immodium.....BUT...Immodium seems to work better for me.Lybrax didn't seem to do much of anything for me at all.KARL


----------



## Codasam (Jul 22, 2001)

I have tried Donnatal, Levsin, Librax and Lomotil. Nothing worked for me except the lomotil. I don't know what I would do without it. I can actually go out for dinner, low fat of course


----------

